# 瞧不上眼



## lautaro

大家好！
上课的时候遇到了这些句子。是一个小的对话。

a：听说中国过去重男轻女。
b：是啊！从称呼就可以看出来。称呼男人都带个“大”字，称呼女人都带个“小”字。比如说：男子汉大丈夫，大男子主义，就连刚生下来的男孩儿也带个“大”字。
a：大胖小子！要是生了个女孩儿呢？
b：小丫头片子！
a：这是瞧不上眼。

我明白“大胖小子”和“小丫头片子”应该是一个方式叫男儿和女儿，不过我不明白最后的句子："这是瞧不上眼"。真的不太清楚。

谢谢你们的帮助。


----------



## xiaolijie

From the context, it seems to mean "I don't like this / I despise this (kind of thing)".
Where did you get this dialogue from? It doesn't sound very well written, so it's a bit difficult to be pricise.


----------



## jowtte

That means: (people are used to) disdain for (girls).


----------



## lautaro

xiaolijie said:


> Where did you get this dialogue from? It doesn't sound very well written, so it's a bit difficult to be pricise.



really? It is a bit of a longer dialogue. Maybe that is why it sounds weird. It's a dialogue my teacher gave me for study purpose.
So 这是瞧不上眼means "I despise this kind of things". My teacher gave me this example to help me: *他是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 and she said the meaning is like "I cannot help to (buy) famous brand clothes".
*


----------



## jowtte

lautaro said:


> really? It is a bit of a longer dialogue. Maybe that is why it sounds weird. It's a dialogue my teacher gave me for study purpose.
> So 这是瞧不上眼means "I despise this kind of things". My teacher gave me this example to help me: *他是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 and she said the meaning is like "I cannot help to (buy) famous brand clothes".
> *


This chinese sentence doesn't make sense. And it contains grammar error.


----------



## xiaolijie

Yes, if you give us some sentences that follow "这是瞧不上眼" (the context), then it'd be easier to understand.
Also, I think Jowtte seems to have got it right there but we still need the sentences I requested to be sure. 

Again, your teacher's explanation is the opposite of the literal meaning, so the context is very important to understand what is meant by "这是瞧不上眼".
(I think your teacher's sentence should be:  他对名牌的衣服瞧不上眼.)

Welcome to the forum, Jowtte!


----------



## alejandro123

意思就是歧视女生。小视，看不上她们从生下来开始。
看跟瞧意思是一样。（看不上，瞧不上）


----------



## coffeerat

*My take on this part of your question --->他是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 and she said the meaning is like "I cannot help to (buy) famous brand clothes".

他不是名牌的衣服**瞧不上眼, I believe you miss the word 不. With 不 the sentence make sense and is grammatically correct. In fact I would say it is more natural to say  **他不是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 than *他对名牌的衣服瞧不上眼

*I cannot help to (buy) famous brand clothes....I think your teacher might mean "he cannot help BUT buy famous brand clothes". It is not a direct translation of **他不是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼, but from the limited information you provided that would be my guess. 

For the other part of your question, I agree with jowtte


*


----------



## xiaolijie

> 他是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 and she said the meaning is like "I cannot help to (buy) famous brand clothes"


The problem with this quote is that both the Chinese and English don't seem to be correct, so we can't rely on one to correct the other. 

Anyway, let's hope Lautaro will be back and give us the context for the original question, as requested in post #6.


----------



## lautaro

Thank you all for your messages.
Here goes the complete dialogue. It's only the first part, I'll have the second part today. 
A：听说中国过去重男轻女。
B：是啊！从称呼就可以看出来。称呼男人都带个“大”字，称呼女人都带个“小”字。
A：是吗？
B：可不！比如说：男子汉大丈夫，大男子主义，就连刚生下来的男孩儿也带个“大”字。
A：大胖小子！要是生了个女孩儿呢？
B：小丫头片子！
A：这是瞧不上眼。

Maybe xiaolijie is right and we need more context and more sentence.
About the explanatory sentence it is possible that I had got it not right ...so I'll ask for clarifications. But the meaning is not that of he cannot help buying" but "he despises expensive clothes", is it?
About 大胖小子 and 小丫头片子, can you confirm they are terms of address for babies?
Tomorrow I'll be able to post the whole dialogue.


----------



## lautaro

coffeerat said:


> *My take on this part of your question --->他是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 and she said the meaning is like "I cannot help to (buy) famous brand clothes".
> 
> 他不是名牌的衣服**瞧不上眼, I believe you miss the word 不. With 不 the sentence make sense and is grammatically correct. In fact I would say it is more natural to say  **他不是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 than *他对名牌的衣服瞧不上眼
> 
> *I cannot help to (buy) famous brand clothes....I think your teacher might mean "he cannot help BUT buy famous brand clothes". It is not a direct translation of **他不是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼, but from the limited information you provided that would be my guess.
> 
> For the other part of your question, I agree with jowtte
> 
> 
> *



coffeerat 谢谢你的回信。
看起来这我的句子不太清楚。一定我把我的老师的词写的错了。
我现在开一个新的题目。。。还有别的问。

谢谢大家！


----------



## BODYholic

lautaro said:


> *他是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 *



完全不到位。

一般都说--> 不是名牌的衣服，他还瞧不上眼。


----------



## Youngfun

Hi lautaro... did your teacher translate it into Italian for you? Can you provide the original Italian sentence of your teacher?

I feel that 瞧不上眼 has a similar meaning to 看不起, although not that strong maybe.
So your translation "despise" is OK.
There is a similar recent thread about 小看 VS 看不起 VS 轻视

I noticed that now you mean the opposite of what other people have understood. 
If you say in Chinese 他对名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 or 这些名牌衣服他瞧不上眼... I would understand:
1. He thinks fashion brands are bad, because clothes without brands are more beautiful/better quality or whatever.
2. He is so snob or posh that these fashion brands are not enough "high class" for him...

瞧不上眼 besides the meaning of "despise" has also a meaning of considering something inferior.
To express that meaning, maybe these sentences sound more natural: 他不奢望名牌的衣服  or simply 他不喜欢名牌的衣服。

But the most probable situation is that your teacher meant the opposite meaning, as BODYHolic and cofeerat said.


----------



## tarlou

lautaro said:


> Thank you all for your messages.
> Here goes the complete dialogue. It's only the first part, I'll have the second part today.
> A：听说中国过去重男轻女。
> B：是啊！从称呼就可以看出来。称呼男人都带个“大”字，称呼女人都带个“小”字。
> A：是吗？
> B：可不！比如说：男子汉大丈夫，大男子主义，就连刚生下来的男孩儿也带个“大”字。
> A：大胖小子！要是生了个女孩儿呢？
> B：小丫头片子！
> A：这是瞧不上眼。
> 
> Maybe xiaolijie is right and we need more context and more sentence.
> About the explanatory sentence it is possible that I had got it not right ...so I'll ask for clarifications. But the meaning is not that of he cannot help buying" but "he despises expensive clothes", is it?
> About 大胖小子 and 小丫头片子, can you confirm they are terms of address for babies?
> Tomorrow I'll be able to post the whole dialogue.



小子: boy
大胖小子: fat boy. Fat actually means "healthy" here, because it's for baby boy. So this phrase is a good one.
丫头: girl
丫头片子: girl, but a little bit disrespect, like "childish girl" or "small girl".

None of them is only for babies.

瞧不上眼=看不上 means "despise".
These are a little bit different from “看不起” in another thread. "瞧不上" or "看不上" is "dislike", one can certainly dislike something. “看不起” means "discrimination against", which is not good.


----------



## SuperXW

I don’t think we need more contexts for this dialog. It’s pretty clear already, although the slangs could be considered regional or rustic, for they are examples of 中国过去重男轻女.
I feel the style of this dialog is like the style of 相声 (a Chinese stand-up comedy involves two people’s cross-talk), which is completely oral, making fun of languages, mainly on the northern spoken languages.


----------



## jowtte

xiaolijie said:


> Yes, if you give us some sentences that follow "这是瞧不上眼" (the context), then it'd be easier to understand.
> Also, I think Jowtte seems to have got it right there but we still need the sentences I requested to be sure.
> 
> Again, your teacher's explanation is the opposite of the literal meaning, so the context is very important to understand what is meant by "这是瞧不上眼".
> (I think your teacher's sentence should be:  他对名牌的衣服瞧不上眼.)
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Jowtte!


Thanks xiaolijie, I'm sure I can learn more here.


----------



## lautaro

I would like to thank everyone for posting.
I have the whole text now. But first I would like to clarify the sentence about brand and clothes. As everybody said the sentence is *他不是名牌的衣服瞧不上眼 to state that he dislikes non famous brands. My teacher gave me another example to allow me to understand **她是博士毕业，觉得打扫卫生的工作瞧不上眼。

Here goes the whole text we completed yesterday
课文4


A：听说中国过去重男轻女。
B：是啊！从称呼就可以看出来。称呼男人都带个“大”字，称呼女人都带个“小”字。
A：是吗？
B：可不！比如说：男子汉大丈夫，大男子主义，就连刚生下来的男孩儿也带个“大”字。
A：大胖小子！要是生了个女孩儿呢？
B：小丫头片子！
A：这是瞧不上眼。
B：再大点儿，小闺女儿，小姑娘，……好容易长大了，结婚了…… 
A：这就好了！
B：好什么呀！还是小，小媳妇儿！
A：好嘛！怎么也离不开这个“小”字。
B：结婚以后，男人死了……
A：那她就说的算了，不能叫“小”啦。
B：哪儿呀！人家都叫她“小寡妇”。
A：这辈子都离不开“小”啦！

I cannot understand, only guess maybe, the meaning of this 再大点儿. This means something like "when she will grow up" maybe？





*


----------



## xiaolijie

Lautaro, thank you for posting the complete text. I hope it'll make things clearer.
Meanwhile, I'll just help you with your new questions:

她是博士毕业，觉得打扫卫生的工作瞧不上眼。
I'd translate this as _"Since she's got a PhD, she considers cleaning jobs around the house as beneath her."_



> I cannot understand, only guess maybe, the meaning of this 再大点儿.


It means _"when they get (a bit) older"_


----------



## little black bean

'大' means very important. '小‘ means not important ,her position is lower than man. but from what you provided text. it is more like a joke. You can't say what they are saying is wrong. they just use the coincidence to make you laugh. because not all the '小‘ has that unfair feeling. you also can say "小小子，小男孩儿“ that "小" means cute.also, when you speak by a different tone. the meaning is different. can be cute can be depise.


----------



## BODYholic

lautaro said:


> *
> I cannot understand, only guess maybe, the meaning of this 再大点儿. This means something like "when she will grow up" maybe？
> *



It's very likely that your extract came from a small part of a Chinese crosstalk (相声). Looking at the arrangement of the conversation, apparently one assumes the role of 逗, while the other is consistently 捧-ing. 

"*再大点儿*" refers to the category/group of people in the conversation. Initially, the focus was on the use of "*小*" on female babies/toddlers. They continued to show that the same adjective also applies to young girls ("*再大点儿 ... *的group"). And even if these group of young ladies grown up and get married one day, they will still be labelled with new terms but the same adjective ... "*小*".


----------



## zhg

From the dialogue that you have provided us,I guess that speaker A must be a girl.So I would interpret 这是瞧不上眼as 这种把小女孩叫做丫头片子的叫法是瞧不起我们女生
Does that help?


----------



## SuperXW

zhg said:


> From the dialogue that you have provided us,I guess that speaker A must be a girl.So I would interpret 这是瞧不上眼as 这种把小女孩叫做丫头片子的叫法是瞧不起我们女生
> Does that help?



It's not necessarily a girl. Actually, we could almost be sure it's a guy, since it's clearly a 相声 section, which is almost always performed by two male comedians.


----------



## Jerry Chan

*Note that **瞧不上眼 normally works with **对:** 
她是博士毕业的，**对**打扫卫生的工作**根本**瞧不上眼。*


----------



## lautaro

谢谢大家的回信。
我真的不知道是不是一个相声，应该问。
我觉得老是想告诉我小字和大字有很多的意义。也她想我学一点儿口语。

谢谢大家！


----------



## little black bean

lautaro said:


> 谢谢大家的回信。
> 我真的不知道是不是一个相声，应该问。
> 我觉得老是想告诉我小字和大字有很多的意义。也她想我学一点儿口语。
> 
> 谢谢大家！


这没什么。
因为相声所表达的意思会比较夸张。这就是语境的问题。其他国的语言也是一样。


----------

